# Vorspann (AVI) erzeugen ?!



## AndyOnline (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe AVI Videos mit Nandub (bzw. Virtual Dub) komprimiert und möchte davor nun noch einen kurzen Vorspann setzen. 

Die Frage ist, mit welchem Programm kann ich dies machen.

ich müsste einstellen können
- Format des Vorspanns
- komprimierung (muss mit den anderen Vids zusammenpassen)
- länge des vorspanns
- art des vorspanns, sowie Textfarbe, Hintergrund, Texgrösse usw

wer kann mir helfen ?

ich hoffe das dieses Forum richtig ist dafür, oder wo kann ich mich sonst diesbzgl. eintragen ?

habe bisher avi_synth genutzt, was einfach funktioniert, aber das geht nur mit unkomprimierten Vids, die dann erst komprimiert werden.
Ich will jetzt die Vids aber vorher komprimieren, deswegen suche ich ne neue Variante.

Der Vorspann soll so aussehen, das ein Bild mit den wichtigsten Infos zum Video für 3 Sekunden angezeigt wird, ob mit Übergang oder ohne ist nicht so wichtig.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen ?!

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Erpel (15. Juli 2003)

Da du eh mit VirtualDub arbeitest würde ich vorschlagen, du erstellst ein Bild mit den entsprechenden Informationen und Eigenschaften, lädst es in VirDub und speicherst es als .avi mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften. Dann musst du es nurnoch vor das andere Material schneiden.
Ist auf jeden Fall billiger als Adobe Premiere zu kaufen *g*[was übrigens ganz tolle Vorspanne/spänne?/ kann.]


----------



## AndyOnline (15. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wäre ja gut wenn das ginge... aber wie bekomm ich ein Bild in Virtual DUb eingeladen ?

jpg nimmt er nicht und ich finde auch kein anderes Format womit man ein Bild abspeichern kann und vd es findet !?

welches soll es denn sein, oder wie soll ich mein Bild abspeichern ?

ausserdem wäre interessant wie ich es anstelle das das Bild ca. 3 secunden gezeigt wird, anschließend das Video, dann wieder 3 sec ein anderes Bild und das nächste Video...

Hoffe Du kannst mir dabei noch weiterhelfen ?!

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Erpel (16. Juli 2003)

Hm.
Mein VirDub nimmt Jpegs ohne zu meckern.
Wenn du mir das Bild schickst(einfach anhängen) kann ich dir daraus 3sec avis. Musst nur sagen weilche auflösung und codec.


----------



## AndyOnline (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,
mir wäre lieber wenn Du mir das genauer erklären könntest, da es nicht der einzige Vorspann sein wird, werde viele (!!!) brauchen und somit selbst wissen müssen wie es geht.

habe virtual Dub 1.5.1 oder nandub v1.org2

hast Du ne andere Version ?

wenn ich ein jpeg einladen will sagt er mir
"cannot determine fily type c:/...XXX.jpg"

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goela (16. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe nun auch etwas mit VirtualDub und einem Standbild experimentiert. Nach einigen Anläufen ist es mir gelungen, dass Bild zu laden - es muss die Auflösung, Grösse und im Dateinamen eine Laufnummer wie XXX_001 enthalten sein.

Wie man aber nun aus einem Standbild das Ganze auf 3sec ausweitet weiss ich nicht und hab's auch gelassen.

Wenn Du WinXP hast, dann verwende den MovieMaker! Es gibt glaube inzwischen auch eine neuere und bessere Version. Versuche es mal damit, es geht einfacher! Ich hab's probiert!


----------



## AndyOnline (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ja hab inzwischen auch ne Möglichkeit gefunden:
zwar umständlich und auch noch nicht 100% gut

1.) vorspann mit dem movie maker 2 erstellen und als avi abspeichern

2.) datei in adope premiere importieren und in dem Format unkomprimiert abspeichern wie ich das video habe.

3.) diese Datei dann in nandub einladen und so komprimieren wie mein video.

4.) vorspann und video nacheinander laden und abspeichern - fertig !

nun hab ich nur das problem das der vorspann (schwarzer hintergrund, weisser text) ziemlich unscharf und dunkel ist sobald ich ihn mit adope abspeichere.

wie kann ich das beheben ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goela (16. Juli 2003)

Also wenn Du schon Adobe Premiere hast, warum machst Du dann nicht gleich alles damit?


----------



## AndyOnline (16. Juli 2003)

ich habs versucht, aber irgendwie raff ich nicht wie das gehen soll...

wie den hintergrund ändere hab ich rausbekommen, aber nicht wie man selbst Texte eintragen kann und die anpassen, ändern usw. kann.

ist auch nicht gerade gut beschrieben...

oder hast Du ne gute Beschreibung dafür ? oder kannste es mir evtl. erklären ?

ich möchte halt n vorspann (schwarzer Hintergrund, weisse Texte)

die Texte sollen mittig dargestellt werden und ich brauche mind. 3 Zeilen mit Text + zwischenräume...

nur wie mach ich das bei Adope ? habs nicht geschafft.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Erpel (17. Juli 2003)

Tsetsetse
Hat Premiere und macht sonen Aufstand. Aber es ist wirklich nicht ganz einfach. Titel einblenden ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Datei>Neu>Titel. Dann kommst du zu einem Editor, den ich auch noch nicht ganz beherrsche aber mit ein bisschen Rumspielen bekommt man die simpleren Sachen gut hin.(Es gibt auch einige Vorlagen)
Entweder stellst du das mit dem Hintergrund im Editor ein(geht das?) oder du fügst einfach eine schwarze Bitmap ein und ziehst die auf die gewünschte Länge.


----------



## kasper (18. Juli 2003)

Die normale VirtualDub Version kann nur das BMP- und TGA-Bildformat laden. Man man musst diese aber durchnumerieren so wie es goela oben schon beschrieben hat.

Wenn man das Standbild jetzt 3sec haben will, musst man auch 75 Bilder haben (25 Bilder = 1sec). Die Bilder müssen z.B. folgendermaßen numeriert sein:
bildname001.tga
bildname002.tga
     .
     .
     .
bildname075.tga


Anschliessend die Framerate auf 25 einstellen und als AVI abspeichern.
Man musst auf jeden Fall die selben Codecs verwenden wie das Hauptvideo.
Jetzt VirtualDub beenden und wieder Starten, damit es alle Einstellungen zurücksetzt.
Den 3sec-Vorspann laden und dann mit "Append AVI segment" das Hauptvideo einfügen.
Bei Audio und Video "direct stream copy" auswählen.
Mit "Save as AVI" das Video fertigstellen.


----------

